# How far along?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know it is hard to tell without pictures.. but it is hard for me to upload pictures to my computer. Anyway.. I have a Nigerian Dwarf doe that is due on April 21st. She looks MUCH closer than that to me.. she looks like she could kid today. Her udder is HUGE, she is very big, her vulva is very pinkish, and I believe she is having some clear discharge. Also it looks like her belly is dropping. Could she possibly have them really soon? And how far along does she 'sound'? As said earlier, I know it is really hard to tell without pics but I just wanted some opinions. Thanks in advance!  P.S.- April 21st is when the buck's owner said she saw her go into heat and get bred, but she was in with the buck for about 10 days before that so she COULD be due on April 4th, but then the buck's owner said that she went into heat on November 21st.. so obviously if she went into heat then that she was not pregnant..sorry it is so confusing lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All you can do is go with the timeframe that the buck was in with her. So you have a 10 day window and need to be prepared for that first date.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks! She just looks really close.. her teats are also pointing to her legs and her tail is always up.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll see about maybe getting some pictures..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That will help.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I got the pics.. but now to get them on here!  I can't figure out how to get a URL for them..


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I got the pics.. but now to get them on here!  I can't figure out how to get a URL for them..


I think it's easier to use the manage attachments option below than with the url (I haven't figured the URL part out yet myself either)


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm trying to see how to get them on my computer from the camera


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Here are some pictures from last week. Her udder is bigger now, she's pinker/redder and I felt the babies kick. Getting closer!! Yay!! 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105938&stc=1&d=1459103947

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105939&stc=1&d=1459103947

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105940&stc=1&d=1459103947

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105942&stc=1&d=1459103947


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Her ligaments look like they are soft/gone.. I could never figure out how to feel for ligaments exactly, but it looks a lil sunken there, and feels different. I'm super excited, but also nervous!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I can't seem to see any of the pictures, but here's a chart to show the ligaments.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, I have seen several of those and I can't seem to find them.. lol! That's weird how you can't see the pictures. Do the links work?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I tried just copy and pasting links, because to upload them it was taking forever.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

No, the links just take me to the main menu. I'm on the app, idk if that makes a difference.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Weird. I will try to get some updated pics soon. I looked at the calendar and figured some stuff out and she should kid anywhere from April 5th to the 11th I think.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Exciting!... Waiting!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Brownie is expecting and trying two more pics!
One doe is enormous! Brownie is the medium sized goat, while Odie is the smallest of the 3 expecting!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't have pictures, but we are very close! She keeps sniffing the ground and has made a nest, and also keeps bleating to her babies as well as licking and biting her sides. Her udder has gotten bigger and she is acting weird.. today is her starting due date so we'll see! I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Exciting! I'm waiting for my 2 girls to go into labor. I thought they were due the 1st but must not have taken that heat cycle. This is a pic from this morning. Hoping the discharge means soon


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Has she had her babies yet CassieD? She looks really close in that picture.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Not yet, still in the waiting game.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK! Keep us updated!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

odieclark - how are your does?


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Any babies yet goatcrazy01??


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Today her udder seems to have less hair than before? Is that norm?


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Here is my other doe's udder. Much more hair


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not yet CassieD! Maybe tonight though. I think she had a contraction, she is restless, big udder, swollen vulva, etc.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Exciting!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know! Lol I don't think I will sleep tonight because I will be too excited and I'll be checking on her!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Anything goatcrazy??? My girls are still just teasing me. More discharge but nothing promising, ligaments still feel pretty firm. They have had a mucus plug discharge for a month now!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not yet! She's driving me crazy too!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Pregnant Does*



GoatCrazy01 said:


> odieclark - how are your does?


Thanks for asking! They are still doing well! Odie is getting bigger now too!

The goats are sitting on and off much more, so thinking they are close...::

Waiting...:chin:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay! Keep us updated!  My doe's probable due date is this week so fingers crossed!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

odieclark said:


> Thanks for asking! They are still doing well! Odie is getting bigger now too!
> 
> The goats are sitting on and off much more, so thinking they are close...::
> 
> Waiting...:chin:


Does sitting much of the day an indicator? My doe has been sitting / laying most of the day. Even rolling around a bit. She has been doing this for the last 2 days. Her udder has gotten a bit bigger in the last 3 days. This wondering when she will be in actual labor is tuff! Just hoping my first as well as my does first kidding experience goes great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. You will just have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

CassieD said:


> Today her udder seems to have less hair than before? Is that norm?


Well, as her udder grows and stretches, the hair will seem thinner (less of it) because the space between hairs will have increased... I would also imagine that the stretching skin on the udder would make some of the hair fall out, too, especially if it was gonna fall soon anyway.

All hair grows in cycles, falls out and grows back again... Over and over.....

So I could see how skin changes, such as swelling/stretching could alter the cycle....


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

CassieD said:


> This wondering when she will be in actual labor is tuff! Just hoping my first as well as my does first kidding experience goes great


Keep in mind that most kidding goes just fine and dandy... With no help from us.

It's hard to think that way, because you rarely read a "blow-by-blow" account of a kidding where the doe simply popped them out, cleaned them up and got them nursing.... All unassisted.

The majority of detailed birth stories on TGS, involve difficult or somehow complicated deliveries... Horrible tales of stuck, huge kids... Long, stalled labors... And all sorts of problems...

Luckily, that is not the majority of kiddings... Just the majority of kidding stories on TGS....

I believe that our anxiety gets projected on to the does... And if the anxiety is strong enough, it will cause the doe to have trouble that otherwise wouldn't happen.... 
So deep, cleansing breath:
In.... And.... Out slowly... 1------2------3------4------5.... Repeat 3 or more times.... Visualize the anxiety blowing away on the wind....

It's not always as easy as that to not be nervous and excited.... But it's worth it to try to relax....if only to preserve your own sanity.

:rainbow:


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Aprilszoo said:


> Keep in mind that most kidding goes just fine and dandy... With no help from us.
> 
> It's hard to think that way, because you rarely read a "blow-by-blow" account of a kidding where the doe simply popped them out, cleaned them up and got them nursing.... All unassisted.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I really appreciate all the input. It puts me at ease.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Update- a lot of pawing and nest digging. They are also both wanting the nest area?? Doing some head pushing. Nothing intense but still


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

S






shes hanging out more in her mini barn (where they sleep)


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome! Be sure to keep us updated! Beautiful does!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is how Brownie looks!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Brownie


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Brownie's tail. What do you think?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like you've got quite a ways to go yet.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We are new at this, and aren't sure when the goats are due. We did have the marking crayon on our buck, and marked down the obvious markings on the does. Brownie and another, "Maggie," who is in a neighboring birthing pen were both marked on November 7th, 2015. Using the gestation calculator, would put the two of them at the 5th of this month, or would have been already! 

Maggie(not in the photo), was marked once again, very heavily on the 17 th of November. We don't know for sure, how accurate the marking system is, or if others rely on it for predicti estimate dates, but that is the only information I have on those two. 

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All you can do is go by the timeframe the male was in with the girls. So your due date is up to the last day the male was in with the girls.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah, looks like you have a little while to go


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

True -last day was the 19th of November 

However, he did put a clean up buck in there in December-which of course makes it a little more complicated in figuring it all out!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Ahhh! So now I know what it feels like for ligaments to be gone!!! Stella's are completely gone and her udder is tight as a drum! How soon can I expect labor?


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Top side is hollowing out. Of course it has to be a rainy day! First rain we have had in 2 weeks


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK- today is day 140 from when she was officially 'bred'. I finally watched a video on Youtube and figured how to check ligaments! I think her ligaments were starting to loosen a couple of hours ago when I checked. Yay!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah!!!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

BTW-can you give the weight of the new one, when you have a chance!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

I only have a regular scale, will it be accurate if I weigh myself then me holding the kid and subtracting? I'll try that


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Now for the questions!
Should I milk her out once or twice a day since there is only a single doeling? Do I need test dip or only after kid is weaned? Can I feed the extra milk to my chickens and pig for the first 2 weeks until milk is good for my family to consume?


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Teat dip** not test!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go ahead and milk twice a day. Sure you can give it to the animals. I would teat dip.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Weight*



CassieD said:


> I only have a regular scale, will it be accurate if I weigh myself then me holding the kid and subtracting? I'll try that


We have done that with our goats, and some other animals. There is no reason it shouldn't be accurate, as the animal isn't just ounces in weight, but pounds. Weighing animals on a regular basis, as is feasible, can give good info on their health. At least an indicator of progress, and it's fun to see them gain!

Our little one, Patrick gained 5 pounds in 3 weeks!:whatgoat:

See how Patrick at 3 weeks now stands on the brick to reach the Hay!?!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww, yay!!!!! Congratulations!!! Still waiting over here. How is your other doe, CassieD? And how are your does, odieclark?


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Still waiting on Jo. I swore she was going to have hers first. Hopefully the next few days. What an amazing first kidding experience. Stella is being such a devoted mother. Couldn't ask for more


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I am glad things are going well!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I do have a question though - A little bit of this behavior yesterday and a lot of it today - My usually quiet doe has been very loud and vocal and keeps getting up and laying down. She looks like and acts like she could be in pre-labor but her ligaments are still normal (I think, I am new to feeling ligaments so maybe I don't know what I am doing!). Should I be concerned? Is this normal? She is on day 141 from being bred.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Goatcrazy01- I am such a beginner that I really am learning everyday but I saw a change in behavior from my doe. She is usually sweet but got a little rude and skittish with me a day or 2 before she kissed


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, I guess you hear stories regarding people/couples who have a baby! The father may hear something from mom that she would normally never say!!! Right?. 

Restlessness, wanting to sit, gosh... All sounds human like to me! Extra weight would make me want to sit!

Our 3, we are still waiting on! Little success on the first few, and we are still trying to figure it all out....


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

oadieclark I hear yah! Being a mother of 4 humans I defiantly have said many things to my husband when I was in labor that wouldn't normally be said!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

See! But, when we are caretakers for the animals, I know we just care and note changes...

But so true, and Funny!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

No kids yet! On day 142  Still acting uncomfortable and not her quiet self.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK! I think she is actually in labor now. She keeps getting up and down, up and down, up and down. Pushing her head against the fence, pawing, acting weird, etc. And had some white mucus coming out. I am thinking tonight or tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh my!! So exciting!! Please keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think she is just in the beginnings of labor- not acting so weird now, but still uncomfortable, restless, and a little mucus. Her ligaments are getting soft


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*4 days for Brownie? April 16th!*

Our doe, :whatgoat:Brownie is due on the 16th...keep your fingers crossed, as the others were not live births! :angelgoat::angelgoat::angelgoat:


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Woohoo my other doe has no ligaments this morning! Hoping she has twins. If it goes like Saturday she should have them by 5-7pm (I'm in California, it's 10:30 now)


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

6:40 birth!! Big single doeling!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats on all happy & healthy! Now enjoy... :wink:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Congratulations*



CassieD said:


> View attachment 106744
> 6:40 birth!! Big single doeling!


How heavy? Just curious, so cute, just like mom!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay! Congratulations!  My doe is still driving me crazy.. she is day 144 today


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)

She is 8lbs. That seems a little big though 
Maybe my scale is off 
The other doe is also 8lbs and is 4 days old


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So last night she was doing some more head pressing, pawing, breathing hard, up and down, more discharge, and now (since about 10-11pm last night) her ligaments are completely gone. She's day 146 today. Should be soon!


----------



## CassieD (Feb 22, 2016)




----------

